# Was the sport package standard on 2002 / 2003 540i 6 speed manuals?



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

Was the sport package standard on 2002 / 2003 540i 6 speed manuals?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Yes, on the 6 speed manual, the Sport Package was included/required.*

Here's a quick rundown of what the US-spec 540 sport package included for each model year (note that all 6-speed models in the US have the sport package):

1997: There was no sport package, per se, but all 540 6-speed models included the following "sporty" items not found on cars with auto trannies: 17inch Style 19 wheels with high-performance tires, and the sport suspension (slightly lower than non-sport suspension).

1998: Sport package becomes an option on cars with automatic transmission, and all 6-speed models have the sport package included. Same items as 1997, with the addition of Shadowline trim around the doors and bumper moldings/door rub strips. Also, I believe sport seats were added to the sport package sometime during the MY 1998 production.

1999: Same as 1998, except Style 19 wheels are replaced by Style 32 17inch wheels (staggered setup). Additionally, various M-badging is added, as well as a 3-spoke steering wheel. At some point during 1999, 17" Style 66 wheels become a sport package add-on, for roughly $300.

2000-2002: Same as 1999, except the sport steering wheel goes through some subtle changes over this period.

2003: Same as 2002, plus M front and rear bumpers, a single-tip exhaust pipe, and 18" Style 37 wheels. Sport suspension MAY have changed slightly in this year (it has a new name, but my guess is that it's the same as before).

(This year by year info was from Daniel D. Bauer.)

Our 2003 540i/6 with Sport Package:


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Were style 66 wheels really available in 1999? I thought they started being available in 2001. I have never seen a pre-2001 with style 66 wheels, although, I live in Canada so maybe they were available in Canada starting 2001, US in 1999.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

M.Wong said:


> 1998: Sport package becomes an option on cars with automatic transmission, and all 6-speed models have the sport package included. Same items as 1997, with the addition of Shadowline trim around the doors and bumper moldings/door rub strips. Also, I believe sport seats were added to the sport package sometime during the MY 1998 production.
> 
> 1999: Same as 1998, except Style 19 wheels are replaced by Style 32 17inch wheels (staggered setup). Additionally, various M-badging is added, as well as a 3-spoke steering wheel. At some point during 1999, 17" Style 66 wheels become a sport package add-on, for roughly $300.


I might add that staggered cast aluminum style 32 wheels (17x8 f & 17x9 r) with 235/255 tires fitted, were available in 1998. My early '98 6spd had this option. HID's were also an option in '98.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Also, HID's were standard in 2000 540's. Red/Black stitched M sport steering wheel from '99 was no longer an option- black stitching only.

And '01 sport packaged cars added high gloss black trim. This is the year the steering wheel changed to the smaller airbag like the M5. (I think)

02's added a thicker wheel- though not as thick as the M's.

03's added the M dead pedal and M sills from the E39 M5. The steering wheel became thicker still- the same as the M5.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh no, sorry if the info I posted wasn't entirely accurate... I pulled it off a RoadFly post.


----------



## MikeLa (Oct 14, 2004)

*great, thanks for the year-by-year breakdown*

thanks


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

samps said:


> Were style 66 wheels really available in 1999? I thought they started being available in 2001. I have never seen a pre-2001 with style 66 wheels, although, I live in Canada so maybe they were available in Canada starting 2001, US in 1999.


My own observations would agree with yours...I have seen style 66 wheels on USA and Canadian cars only from 2001 on.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> My own observations would agree with yours...I have seen style 66 wheels on USA and Canadian cars only from 2001 on.


My '00 540/6 came with style 66 wheels. I sold them and put '03 style 37s on it.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Tahoe said:


> My '00 540/6 came with style 66 wheels. I sold them and put '03 style 37s on it.


My '00 didn't (would have saved me some $$), but Tahoe is correct- They were an option in '00-- $300 I think.


----------

